# Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf



## kati48268 (24. Juli 2014)

Geile Aufnahmen! |bigeyes
http://waterwolfhd.com/

Cam ist von Savage Gear, wurde auf der Efftex vorgestellt, kommt im Nov. in den Handel.
Leider fehlt es mir an Schleppangel-Möglichkeiten, dafür dürfte ist sie ja prädestiniert sein.
Funktioniert aber auch evtl. vertikal an der Pose ...& viell. sogar auf dem (sauberen) Grund liegend, wenn der Köder in Blickrichtung liegt? Bzw. dann zumindest im Drill...

Haben wollen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ca. 150 Tacken...
http://www.angeln-shop.de/angel-blog/Water_Wolf_Underwater_Camera_UW_1_0
http://de-de.facebook.com/pages/Perleberger-Agrar-Shop-fishingtotalde/255481187826266


----------



## Daniel SN (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*

Wie geil ist das denn? Wenn die auch zum vertikal angeln geeignet ist wird sie sofort bestellt.


----------



## Salziges Silber (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*

@ daniel sn 
kaufen, ausprobieren...festellen 

ich kannte den link schon, sehr interessessant. 
was die süsse wirklich kann,  werden wir sehen!
dies wäre auch eine alternative:

http://shop.philipps-media.de/Unterwasserkameras/?XTCsid=ee5ac093c21173ac826a4b7ec4281bf6


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*

So ein Teil muss her. #6

4 Std. Aufnahmezeit... wären ja klasse.


----------



## Salziges Silber (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*

ich hab das teil mal gegoogelt, da schreibt jemand im angelticker.. die cam water wolf wäre eine alternative zur gopro, 
die go. mag ja marktführer sein, aber alternativen gab und gibt es jede menge.
hat jemand schon *hintergrunddaten *zur water wolf oder gibt es nur die schönen werbefilmchen, 
der markt hat endlich auf den bedarf reagiert, mal schauen was die zukunft bringt.


----------



## malpi (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*

In der aktuellen Fisch&Fang ist ein halbseitiger Artikel über die Kamera. Dort wurde sie auf einer Messe gesichtet und hat auch einige Auszeichnungen abstauben können.

Ich hätte das Teil gerne, allerdings zum Feedern. Aktuell sehe ich aber keine Möglichkeit, diese so zu verwenden, ohne sie direkt zu verlieren falls es mal nen Hänger gibt.

Dafür ist mir der Spaß dann leider doch zu teuer. :/


----------



## kati48268 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*

Mein Traum wäre noch zusätzlich eine Live-Übertragung auf einen kl. Monitor, so dass man sich vor Herzattacken bei Hechtattacken kaum retten kann. 

@Franzl
 ihr sitzt doch an der Industrie-Infoquelle
 Kannst du versuchen mehr Daten/Infos zu bekommen?
 Sie sollen dir verdammt noch mal eine schicken, du schreibst/filmst einen Testbericht
 & wir machen eine AB-Sammelbestellung mit fetten Rabatten passend zur Weihnachtszeit, wo man sich am besten selbst was schenkt :m


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*



> Sie sollen dir verdammt noch mal eine schicken, du schreibst/filmst einen Testbericht



Sicher nicht!
Für diese Art der angeblichen "Testberichte" sind andere Medien zuständig.  

Ich kauf mir das Ding und dann probiere ich es aus. Ganz unaufgeregt.


----------



## kati48268 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*

Oh, mich nicht missverstehen, man kann auch bei Artikeln, die man zum testen bekommt, objektive Testergebnisse bringen.
 Kann... sollte... müsste!

 Das das leider in anderen Medien nicht wirklich voll funktioniert, hätte nix damit zu tun, wie man selbst damit umgeht.
 Siehe Testberichte im AB; Balzer-Methodfeeder,Zebco-Ruten,...
 An unseren Tests, sollten andere sich testen & messen!
 Völlig unabhängig davon, ob der Kempel für lau rüber kommt oder gekauft wird.


----------



## Franky (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*

Auha - da willste keinen Hänger mit haben... 

@Kati:
Kennst Du nicht das Sprichwort "Fische, die Du siehst, fängst Du nicht!" 
Ich will die gar nicht sehen.... :q


----------



## bacalo (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*

@Kati:
Kennst Du nicht das Sprichwort "Fische, die Du siehst, fängst Du nicht!" 
Ich will die gar nicht sehen.... :q[/QUOTE]


Genau, da verpasse ich ja den Biß.


----------



## Daniel SN (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*

Die Kameras mit Live Sendung nach oben ist natürlich noch besser. Damit werde ich mich wohl in den nächsten Wochen beschäftigen müssen.


----------



## kati48268 (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Die Kameras mit Live Sendung nach oben ist natürlich noch besser.


Beides -live + Aufzeichnung- das wär's!


----------



## d0ni (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*

Sieht echt fein aus.

Leider hab ich so nen trübes Gewässer :/


----------



## Salziges Silber (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Beides -live + Aufzeichnung- das wär's!



:m genau so könnte die zukunft aussehen, die angelschnur als "glasfaserdatenkabel" verbunden zwischen köder/cam und einem display/festplatte montiert auf einer Rute, sehr utopisch |kopfkrat vllt |rolleyes


----------



## Allround-Angler (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*



d0ni schrieb:


> Sieht echt fein aus.
> 
> Leider hab ich so nen trübes Gewässer :/




Nicht nur Du|supergri. Genau da sehe ich auch die Grenzen für solche Kameras.
Superklares Wasser = Kamera arbeitet super, Fische aber nicht beißwillig.
Was sieht man beim Karpfenangeln auf schlammigem Grund, Schlammwolken.
Was passiert, wenn Fische die Kamera einbuddeln, umwerfen, oder wie der Hecht sie sogar attakieren?


----------



## Salziges Silber (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Was sieht man beim Karpfenangeln auf schlammigem Grund, Schlammwolken.
> Was passiert, wenn Fische die Kamera einbuddeln, umwerfen, oder wie der Hecht sie sogar attakieren?





schaust du hier: 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bR20IoYbHqg


----------



## Daniel SN (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*

Diese Kamera hab ich schon bestellt. 


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3V0nX7G4zi0

Im Laden schon getragen. Naja..... Hoffe man gewöhnt sich dran.


----------



## Salziges Silber (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*

cooles teil, so eine kamerabrille hatte ich auch mal ins auge gefasst, aber:
was will man filmen, die angelerfolge über oder unterwasser, ich habe mich für die allrounder, damit kann man sowohl als auch.

viel spass mit dem Teil, vllt sieht man sich auf youtube!


----------



## Daniel SN (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*

Ich hab ja keinen youtube Kanal. 
Schöner wäre es wenn man hier im Board auch kurze Videos einblenden kann. 
Wollte das Teil einfach mal ausprobieren hoffe ich vergesse nicht einzuschalten wenn ein Fisch gebissen hat.


----------



## Salziges Silber (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Ich hab ja keinen youtube Kanal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*das verhält sich mit der brille wie mit der bremse der rolle, vor dem ersten wurf einstellen bzw. einschalten*


----------



## Daniel SN (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*

Thema Bremse... Meine grad falsch eingestellt und den wohl ersten Aal versaut.


----------



## Daniel SN (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*

Meinst ich müsste mir einen erstellen?
Aber ich hab doch keinen Plan wie man Videos schneidet. 
Und außerdem bin ich mir noch garnicht so sicher ob ich die Videos für jeden zugänglich machen möchte. Habe ja schon einige Videos gedreht mit Freunden aber die bleiben auch nur in dem Umfeld.


----------



## Salziges Silber (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*

voraussetzung ist ein yuotube kanal, 
als nächstes würde ich mir ein kostenlose videobearbeitungsprogramm runterladen, es  gibt jede menge im netz , die sind zwar nicht so umfangreich wie zb. nero usw., aber das ist auch nicht wirklich notwenig. vllt diesen ... movie maker!
was du einstellen möchtest, entscheidest du selbst, ich glaube so gar , das auf youtube einen  button für  öffentliche oder privat vorhanden ist, ausprobieren.


----------



## Daniel SN (25. Juli 2014)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*

Vielen Dank. Ich werd mich dann mal die Tage schlau machen und das Movie maker mal ausprobieren.


----------



## engelhai (12. April 2015)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*

Also, habe die Kamera jetzt beim Heringsangeln mal getestet. Das Ergebnis ist ziemlich ernüchternd. Bei etwa 17m Tiefe ist der Bildschirm stockfinster, die ersten 2 Haken sind gerade noch zu erkennen. Gute Bilder lieferte die Kamera bis höchstens 8m Wassertiefe. In der Ostsee darf der Köder bei Tiefen unter ca 10m nicht weiter wie ca 50 cm von der Kamera entfernt sein um ein einigermassen vernünftiges Bild vom Biss zu bekommen.
Die Werbevideos bei You Tube laufen alle in sehr flachen Bereichen wo noch Tageslicht in das Wasser kommt.
Laut Hersteller ist die Kamera bis 60m wasserdicht, nur was soll man da noch erkennen#c. vieleicht liegt es ja auch am trüben Wasser der Ostsee und sieht in Norwegen z.B. etwas anders aus.


----------



## strawinski (18. April 2015)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*

Wie soll denn so eine Kamera auch richtig wirken? Da wo die meisten angeln ist es trüb und verwirbelt. Selbst wenn man eine selber bauen würde, was nicht soviel kosten kann, wird sich nichts ändern. Selbst mit Scheinwerfer würde man in den meisten Fällen nur nen halben Meter sehen können.....
Ich glaube weder den Werbevideos noch irgendwelchen Berichten. Klar man kann nachsehen ob dort Fische sind. Dummerweise sind die immer in Bewegung. Vielleicht mit nem fetten Kabel in die Seerosen reinleuchten von oben und glotzen.
Und dann frage ich mich noch, wie viele Fische argwöhnisch werden. Dann hebt sich ja eigentlich schon die alte Regel mit sowenig wie möglich bis zum Haken auf. 
Das beste ist...spart euchh euer Geld


----------



## Stoni-Killer (10. September 2015)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*

Hallo zusammen,
 hier mal eine kleine Sequenz aus Norwegen / Hitra , die ich letzten Monat mal testweise durchgeführt habe.

 Mist, geh´t nich, ich bekomm das AVI nicht geladen!!

 Hat einer ne Idee?

 Gruß Stoni


----------



## Stoni-Killer (11. September 2015)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*

Hallo zusammen,
 ich hab ein Youtube Eintrag erstellt, damit kann ich das Vid. wohl hier vorlegen.

 Wie gesagt ich hatte mir den Waterwolf Anfang August zugelegt um mal zusehen welche Lichtverhältnisse in den verschieden Tiefen zu erwarten sind. Ich habe mit einer Seelachsfliege, mit Beil& Haken sowie mit GuFi gezockt und bis auf >85m Erfolg gehabt. Man konnte einen UV Pilker in dieser Tiefe mit den Farben Gelb/Orange exakt erkennen. Auch war festzustellen, das die Fische sich in über 60m Tiefe den Köder ganz genau ansehen bevor sie möglicherweise zupacken. In den Makrelen und Köhlerschwärmen geht es unruhig und rabiat zu, die packen vorbehaltlos zu.
 Hier der Link: 
https://youtu.be/sjynMK74zvQ

Viel Spaß beim ansehen

Gruß Stoni-K.


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (13. September 2015)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*



Stoni-Killer schrieb:


> Viel Spaß beim ansehen
> 
> Gruß Stoni-K.



Jetzt ist mir übel .... nix gegen die Aufnahme aber ohne Schwindel und Übelkeit kann ich mir das nicht anschauen.


----------



## Salziges Silber (13. September 2015)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*

an deiner cam fehlt etwas gravierendes... 
die aufnahmen kommen sehr unruhig daher, obwohl keine wirkliche aktion vorhanden ist. abhilfe würde eine oder besser mehrere stabilisierungsflossen bringen.


----------



## Mdeer (13. September 2015)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*

ich persönlich finds in ordnung. hab schon wesentlich schlimmere videos gesehen..


----------



## Stoni-Killer (14. September 2015)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*

Hallo zusammen,
 also 1) ich habe sie das erste mal in dieser Art verwendet.
        2) die Cam ist im Orgzustand
        3) sie hängt an einem Gewicht im Salzwasser, das heißt Strömungen von allen möglichen Seiten.
       4) Pilkbewegungen oder Schleifbewegungen über Grund.

 das alles auszugleichen ist schon sehr schwer.
 Beim Schleppen oder beim Spinnfischen, wie ich es auch mal getestet habe, sieht es schon viel ruhiger aus.
 Aber ich konnte wichtige Erkenntnisse aus der Unterwelt für mich verbuchen und das ist mir das wichtigste.

 In anderen Filmchen ist es auch schon mal ruhiger... kommen später dazu.

 Gruß SK.


----------



## Seele (14. September 2015)

*AW: Angler-Unterwasser-Cam Water Wolf*

Hat schon mal jemand Stabilisierungsflossen an der Waterwolf getestet? 
Wenns funktioniert würde ich mir vor dem Norwegenurlaub noch schnell eine ausdrucken.


----------

